# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  صور رحلة منبر مريخاب اون لاين بجبل اولياء . . .

## عجبكو

*السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء 

بالنسبة للحضور :

1- الشمشار 

2- عجبكو 

3- امام اباتي 

4- ميدو 77 

5- عمر عمرابي

6- مناوي 

7- عبد السلام حميدة 

8- جواندي 

9- اوهاج 

10- مصعب الجاك 

11- رياض بخيت 

12- عابدين 

ضيوف الرحلة 

1- الاخ محب الزعيم ( من الفيس بوك ) 

2- فضل علاء الدين ( الاخ الاصغر لعجبكو )

3- نزار رياض ( ابن رياض بخيت ) 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوي دايرين مركز تحميل كويس لانو ابت تترفع لانها كبيرة شديد 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اول الواصلين الشمشار و امام اباتي و ميدو 77 و عمر عمرابي 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*سوف تتاخر الصور لاني اغير حجمها بالفوتوشوب و من ثم اقوم برفعها 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيارة عمر العمرابي التي اقلت امام و ميدو 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هوي دايرين مركز تحميل كويس لانو ابت تترفع لانها كبيرة شديد 



دي الحالة ما ضربتوا السمك لسة !!!
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*امام اباتي في وداع الشمشار و يظهر ميدو في الخلفية 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*ميدو في وداع الشمشار و فضل ( اخي الاصغر في الخلفية ) 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشمشار داخل الركشة في طريقه للخروج 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*امام اباتي في الاستعداد للنقل المباشر


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نسيت صورة اهم زول
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
البلطي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*امام في النقل المباشر



ميدو ومداعبة لامام 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

نسيت صورة اهم زول
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
البلطي





لوك لي الصبر يا حبيب جايب ليك السمك 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*







سيارتي اوهاج و عمر عمرابي


*

----------


## عجبكو

*اوهاج و عمر عمرابي


*

----------


## عجبكو

*عمر عمرابي و امام اباتي و ميدو 77 و نائب المدير العام الاخ جواندي 


*

----------


## ابولين

*ماشاء الله دقر يا عين صفوة حلوييييييييييين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*








*

----------


## عجبكو

*








*

----------


## عجبكو

*مناوي و الليمونة 



مناوي و اوهاج و جواندي 



عبد السلام حميدة و عمر عمرابي



امام اباتي


*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الشمشار داخل الركشة في طريقه للخروج 





اممممممممممممم
مشينا وبي ورانا انا وعصاياتي 
...........................
ايوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
في زول فهم شئ 
ولا انا 
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*امام في استقبال مصعب الجاك 



مناوي و امام 



مصعب الجاك و عبد السلام حميدة 



ميدو و صورة اهداء للرايقة هههههههههههاي



مناوي 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*اوهاج و مناوي و ميدو 



مصعب الجاك و فور وصوله اشغله التلفون 



طبعا ناس ميدو  و اوهاج و عمر فدرو بينا و ركبو المركب لكن كاميرا عجبكو كانت بالمرصاد هههههههههههههه




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انت يا الشمشار مالك بدري بدري كده غايتو واحدة من الاتنين
يا الناس ديل طردوك عشان ما دفعت حق الرحلة
يا جيت نظام شمشرة وزوغة
لكن ما تقول لي السمك فاتك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*


ده تمساح طالع من البحر ولا شنو 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب الجاك و عبد السلام حميدة في نقاش حاد ههههههههه



و انضم اليهم جواندي 



ميدو و النظر في جبل اولياء و اهله 



ميدو و عمر عمرابي



مصعب الجاك علم الجماعة الكشتينة ههههههههه


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشباب ما زالو مع الكوشتينة 



جواندي متكيف من ورقه هههههههههه



عمر عمرابي و حديث خاص 



مناوي 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*رياض عباس و ابنه نزار في نظرة تامليه للسمك 



السمممممممممممممك 



لقطة جماعية 



رياض عباس 



لقطة جماعية اخري


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مناوي و اوهاج 



عبد السلام حميدة 



مصعب الجاك 



جواندي و انفراد بصحيفة السوبر 



امام و الحديث بالهاتف


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وانت يا الاخدر
كاميرتك دي مافيها مراية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رياض و ابنه نزار



الشباب و الكوتشينه 



مصعب الجاك و هروب و حديث بالهاتف 






ضيوف الرحلة عابدين و محب الزعيم 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*اوهاج في استقبال محب الزعيم 



مناوي و رياض عباس و ابنه نزار 



جواندي و امام اباتي 



ميدو  77



ميدو 77 و التصوير 



محب الزعيم و ود الجاك



اوهاج و الجبنه و محب الزعيم 



عمر عمرابي و توديع رياض 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مناوي في توديع عمر عمرابي 



عمر عمرابي و ميدو 77



جواندي و رياض و مناوي 



في اخر ثواني الرحلة 








*

----------


## عجبكو

*
تم بحمد الله بقيت الصور مع اوهاج و جواندي و ميدو 77
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حافلة خط سنار الخرطوم ارسلت خصيصاً لتقل جافروز لمكان الرحلة ولكنة زااااااااغ


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا جماعة اسف على الصور الكبيييييييييرة دى وبعدين الشبكة زى الطيييييييييييين بتاع الجبل 
حأنزل باقى الصور بكرة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*طيب وين عجبكو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

طيب وين عجبكو ؟؟



 
مشى يصور البحر ويجى :4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور عجبكو . . . كأننا كنا معكم . . . بس حلقنا يطق للبلطي
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور عجبكو . . . كأننا كنا معكم . . . بس حلقنا يطق للبلطي



 
الحقوق محفوووووووووظة بس انت تعال بعد العيد .. عندك وجبة سمك فى الموردة ووجبة شية فى قندهار 
*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
 ربنا يحفظكم
 جلسة ممتعة تمنيت ان اكون بينكم ولكن شاءت الاقدار
 ..
 ربنا يجمعكم دائما في لحظات الفرح
 ..
 تخريمة:
 
 والله ليك وحشة يا ابو نزار
 بتسوي في شنو؟ :563: بالجمبة كده
 اوعا يكون ..... هههههاي
 :d3:
 ...

*

----------


## أوهاج

*الصفوه الخلوق عجبكو
 اسم على مسمى







*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الصفوه الخلوق عجبكو
سبحان الله اسم على مسمى






قول والله العظيم
..............
ما شاء الله
..........
الجني ما سغيروني خلاث
 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قول والله العظيم
..............
ما شاء الله
..........
الجني ما سغيروني خلاث
 



 ماشاء الله تبارك الله
تصدق عجبكو ده قدري عديل
:icon4:
واحتمال يكون اكبر مني بسنة سنتين كده
:Laie_22:
...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله
تصدق عجبكو ده قدري عديل
:icon4:
واحتمال يكون اكبر مني بسنة سنتين كده
:Laie_22:
...





يا عمو عليك الله ما تبالغ :Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا عمو عليك الله ما تبالغ :Bebe20:



 عليك الله يا احمد مشيها مرة واحدة
:zh8an:
وحاخش معاك في تحدي
نتقابل فيس تو فيس نشوف العمو فينا منو
:Swaffff:
والبيطلع عمو يدفع حق رحلة كاملة بكل مستلزماتها لاسرة المنبر 
:Laie_22:
...
 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قول والله العظيم

..............
ما شاء الله
..........
الجني ما سغيروني خلاث



ما شاء الله...بعد طرشقت الرحله نفخ فيها الروح
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*جواندى والتحرش بالكافتريات فى الطريق



الجو جميل ويحكى عن نفسو


المدخل


*

----------


## sinary

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) 
‏sinary, ‏أوهاج, ‏الســـكاب, ‏jafaros, ‏
musab aljak
  ههههههههههههههه والله اسمك عجبني خالص
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 عليك الله يا احمد مشيها مرة واحدة
:zh8an:
وحاخش معاك في تحدي
نتقابل فيس تو فيس نشوف العمو فينا منو
:Swaffff:
والبيطلع عمو يدفع حق رحلة كاملة بكل مستلزماتها لاسرة المنبر 
:Laie_22:
...
 



موافق يا عمو
 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*
إمام وجواندى


العضه



*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حافلة خط سنار الخرطوم ارسلت خصيصاً لتقل جافروز لمكان الرحلة ولكنة زااااااااغ





 
بلاااي ...... عشان ما رسلت لي فيها قفة ثــمك :hdown::hdown::hdown::hdown:
*

----------


## أوهاج

*أخونا عمر


قد علم كل أناس مشربهم 



بابور حربى بى جيشو




*

----------


## أوهاج

*مناوى منهمك فى التصوير(لاحظ تفاصيل الوجه)



تفاصيل الوجه اصبحت أكثر حده ( الظاهر كمرتو فيها كماشه و ناوى يمسك ميدو من نخرتو)

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

مناوى منهمك فى التصوير(لاحظ تفاصيل الوجه)



تفاصيل الوجه اصبحت أكثر حده (الشباب وراه الظاهر يصور سمكه جوه المويه)




بالله هو بيصور؟؟
انا افتكرتو ماسك مراية بيحلق في دقنو
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*نفسى أعرف ده منو اللحس فنجانى

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الصفوه الخلوق عجبكو
سبحان الله اسم على مسمى





 
:error:     :mn9dm: :bngo9: :mn9dm:     :error:
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*ميدو يا حيويه

*

----------


## أوهاج

*على ما أعتقد هذا جبل أولياء شخصياً

*

----------


## أوهاج

*عبد السلام يتحرى مع إمام

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكورين الاخوان اقصد الاخوان والابناء 
اوهاج وعجبكو
عيشتونا في اجواء الرحلة تماما
بالصور الجميلة والتعليق الاجمل
*

----------


## أوهاج

*عابدين ود كوستى 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مشكورين الاخوان اقصد الاخوان والابناء 
اوهاج وعجبكو
عيشتونا في اجواء الرحلة تماما
بالصور الجميلة والتعليق الاجمل




هههههههههههههههههه


لا شكر علي واجب يا جدو واجبنا ياخ :DOGPILE:
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مشكورين الاخوان اقصد الاخوان والابناء 
اوهاج وعجبكو
عيشتونا في اجواء الرحلة تماما
بالصور الجميلة والتعليق الاجمل



تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


هههههههههههههههههه


لا شكر علي واجب يا جدو واجبنا ياخ :DOGPILE:



 المرة الجاية ان شاء الله معاكم...
الجبل تكلة مننا
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

 المرة الجاية ان شاء الله معاكم...
الجبل تكلة مننا
 





no proplem u welcome any time 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الصفوه الخلوق عجبكو
سبحان الله اسم على مسمى





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا م شايف حاجة !
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله رائعة جدا  وشكلها كانت حلوة وممتعة ومافيها سرقة ولا حاجة
وان شاء الله يا ميدو تكون شبعت
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الرائع جواندى  يرتشف القهوة 


*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ايامكم 
ما شاء الله ,,, مشكور يا حبيب
*

----------


## أوهاج

*حاصر مجموعه من الشباب أخونا عمر 
وبعد تحرشات الصحفيين الأخيره
إنتابنى إحساس بأنه صحفى خطير ولم يصلنا إخطار بتوفير حمايه مشدده له
وأن هذه مجموعه من الجلافيط تنوى النيل منه


قسما لن ينالوه
وبلهجه شرسه
ياشباب فى حاجه؟



قالو
ده مش الفنان الواثق البغنى روعة الزول والهوى؟
(أمانه ما وقع راجل) 
أيوا بالظبط كده
مناوى ده عازف البنقز
وأنا على الأورج والسنسايزر
بس معليش هو فى فترة نقاهه ومانعو الدكتور يغنى شهر كامل


:fgf1:








[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جواندى واوهاج يحدثون ست الجبنة وعبد السلام فى حديث هامس بالهاتف وتظهر دراجة (عجبكو) :1syellow1:


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أقبض؟؟؟؟!!! بالثاااااااااااااااااابتة ... الى اين ينظر اوهـــــــــاج ؟؟؟
عملتها وااااااااااااااضحة :icon4::icon4::icon4::icon4: وكمان لما مطلع ليها النضارة ؟؟؟


*

----------


## musab aljak

*فتشت بوست صور الجبل ما لقيتو عشان كدا فتحت بوست

*

----------


## musab aljak

*محب الزعيم + الاخ الاصغر لعجبكو + أوهاج


*

----------


## musab aljak

*عمر العمرابي + ميدو (الماسورة )


*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههههههههههههه 


كان ترفع ليك كم صورة قديمة كدي وتقول ده فلان و ده علان ودهيل ناس الجبل 


والسمك صغار والطعمية كترها عشان ما تتحظر تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مناوى + رياض وابنه نزار + امام اباتى


*

----------


## مناوي

*محب الزعيم (عزالدين)وفضل شقيق عجبكو وعمنا اوهاج 


         في الصورة الاولي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا ادرى ماذا اكتب عنه ؟؟ فقط انه صفوة فى كل شئ لاول مرة التقيه وكانت لحظة اللقاء شبيهة بلقاء الاحبة التى فرقتهم السنين ، لحظات لا انساها ابدأً طالما قلبى ينبض بالحياة 
انه لقاء الرائع / محمد علاء الدين الشهير بـ(عجبكو) ويالها من لحظات ..
احبتى هذا الشخص اذا ظللت اكتب عنه بقية عمرى (الما معروف كم ) لن اتمكن من الوفاء بجزء من حقه لذلك اترككم مع الصور النادرة للرائع عجبكو وسوف تلاحظوم الابتسامة الدائمة فى محياة ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
جواندى + عابدين + كاميرا عجبكو


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*رياض وابه نزار + امام اباتى وشرح حالة + جواندى يمارس التأمل لافكار امام ابتى عن قرب + عابدين يسترق النظر فى كاميرا عجبكو


*

----------


## مناوي

*لك التحية والشكر يا كولا 

بس الفتي لايمكن لأي شخص ان يوفيه حقه المفروض فرض علينا ولا نملك غير  هذا الدعاء 
ربنا يحفظ للمنبر ولسودان المريخ .... وربنا يديك طولة العمر والصحة والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*عجبكو يداعب الكاميراء + أوهاج ولحظة تأمل + الاخ الاصغر لعجبكو ونظره فاترة (يكون رشاشة ياربى)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هاتف عجبكو لم يتوقف عن الرنين ويظهر فى هذه الصورة يتحدث مع مصعب الجاك لتوجيهه لمكان التجمع 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*عبد السلام حميدة + مناوى + رياض ولحظة متابعة لحديث امام اباتى


*

----------


## مناوي

*الاسماء يا ماسووووووووووووووووورة عارفك الاسم ده ما عاجبك هههههههههه 


          بس تقبل لأنك نسيت الاسماء
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





 

منااوي يتوسط رياض وعبدالسلام حميدة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عجبكو يوزع فى السمك على الاطباق 

*

----------


## مناوي

*معقووووووووووووووووولة يا ميدو 77   ... 77دقيقة ورافع ليك صورتين
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*انت قاعد تعمل شنو ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عجبكو عمله نادره في هذا الزمان الاقبر
حفظك الله ووفقك اينما حللت
*

----------


## مناوي

*انا ما لاقي طريقة يا ود الجاااااااااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

معقووووووووووووووووولة يا ميدو 77 ... 77دقيقة ورافع ليك صورتين



الشبكة زى الطين والغبار عامل حركااااااات

:023:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عجبكو ونقل مباشر لفعاليات الرحلة وشقيقة الاصغر (فضل) يتابع باهتمام 


*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههه غبار قال   تلفونك ماسورة قلنا ليك جيب ليك كمرا وريح بالك  


       الاحتفال بتاع ................... لغوه ولا شنو ؟؟؟ 

              كدي اخد يمينك حبه 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عجبكو يستقبل مناوى 


*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					





:hghkl:
 مااافي كلام هيبة و الله
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههه غبار قال تلفونك ماسورة قلنا ليك جيب ليك كمرا وريح بالك 


الاحتفال بتاع ................... لغوه ولا شنو ؟؟؟ 

كدي اخد يمينك حبه 



 
الاحتفال قااااااااااااااااااااائم تعال سااااااااااى ...
وانت مالك ما ترجع خلف مضايقنى فى شينو ؟؟؟:8hr:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حوار مع مناوى وامام يطالع صحيفة السوبر 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*اها يامناوى سمينا ليك الصور

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏musab aljak, ‏ mido77


بطل المتاوقة يا ماسورة

*

----------


## مناوي

*كدي انت حصل الجماعة ديل
*

----------


## مناوي

*بعدين ....   مضايقك في شينو ؟؟ ولي شينو ؟؟؟
     صور البحر وين؟!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عجبكو يحمل اللابتوب .. دا القاعدين يحظروك بيهو يا مناوى


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يامناوي شكلك لاعب كوره كدا 
فرصه سعيده والله
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*       تسلم يا كولا يا أبداع 
             هههههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بعدين .... مضايقك في شينو ؟؟ ولي شينو ؟؟؟
صور البحر وين؟!!



 
مضايقنى فى الهناى والبتاع ..؟؟:fgf4:
صور البحر فيها هوا .. والله مرهف و ابراهيم عطية يشوفوها الا تطفشو من البلد :sm127::sm127:(خلى الطبق مستور)
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بعدين مادي اصبعك كدا قاعد تقول في شنو للولد دا ههههههههههههه 
وعجبكو التقول مغالطنو التشيرت احمر الموبايل احمر اللابتوب احمر 
الحكاي شنو ياالرايقيه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					






تتساقط الكلمات . . 
وتتبعثر الاحرف عند وصفك . . 
ايهاء الرائع . .
بروعة النيل الذى يجرى فى الوريد . .
والاحمر الذى يجرى فى الشريان . . 
لك منى كل الود . .
وربنا يحفظك للمريخ . .
يامعطون بى لون النار . .


*

----------


## جواندي

*بناءً علي طلب الاخوة وخاصة الاخ مصعب الجاك نعيد لكم البوست لفترة مؤقتة وليتم انزال كل صور الرحلة بواسطة البقية
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*         بقي الصور ويييييييييين 
                 يا كولا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توثيق اللحظات التاريخية 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالسلام حميده
					

 بقي الصور ويييييييييين 
يا كولا



 
هههههههههههه جاياك صور الفضيحة اصبر بس .. ح افتح بيها بوست براهوو:019:
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

عجبكو يحمل اللابتوب .. دا القاعدين يحظروك بيهو يا مناوى





 


كدا أنا إقتنعت و بصمت بالعشرة أني أونكل و إمكن كمان جدو . . . عجبكو يا زغنوني
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*             هههههههههههههه 
     باقى الصور وين يا كولا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كدا أنا إقتنعت و بصمت بالعشرة أني أونكل و إمكن كمان جدو . . . عجبكو يا زغنوني
ههههههههههههههه والله ياعمنا الحوشابي دا الخايف منو عجبكو ظاتو هههههههه
*

----------


## جواندي

*لمة في الحرم  بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

* و الله يا ميدو اقول شنو بس لكن اهم شي ناس جدو الحوشابي اقتنعوا خلاص هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كلكم لابدين جنب الباب . . . بس الواحد ما يكتب ليهو كلمة تجوا ناطين
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

بناءً علي طلب الاخوة وخاصة الاخ مصعب الجاك نعيد لكم البوست لفترة مؤقتة وليتم انزال كل صور الرحلة بواسطة البقية




لك التحية اخى جواندى . .
وادامك الله زخراء لنا . . 
*

----------


## mageedy62

*شوقتنا لمعرفة الرائع عجبكو ! لكن اقول ليك حاجة كل الصفوة نقاوة . اتمنى ان التقيكم رغم بعد امسافة 

مجيدى . الدويم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكور يامصعب تمنينا المشاركة ولكن ...............
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*صفوة بحق وحقيقة وربنا يديم نعمة التواصل والتراحم بينكم وبأذن الله سوف نلتقيكم يوماً ما ونقضي اجمل اللحظات مع هذه الوجوه النيرة 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تُنسي الآلام ، وتمسح العناء ، وتزيد الحب بين الأعضاء.
حتى الأعضاء الجدد يصنعهم التشجيع ويحفّزهم التقدير ،
ويقوّي ارتباطهم بمنتدانا وينمّي النضج العقلي والعاطفي عندهم.
ومهما بلغت العيوب فللكلمة الطيبة أثارها في التقويم وتغيير السلوك.
وبضياع الكلمة الحلوة واستخدام الكلمات القاسية الصارمة.
نفور.. وعناء.. ضياع للاحترام.. قلوب مجروحة.. التحدي... وضياع الحق.
فالإنسان هو مجموعة من المشاعر والأحاسيس.
تعجز الحروف أن تكتب ما يحمل قلبي من تقدير واحترام..وأن تصف ما اختلج بملء فؤادي من ثناء واعجاب..فما أجمل 
أن يكون الإنسان شمعة تُنير دروب الحائرين..
 فقد كان مثالاً لنا .نعم كان مثالاً للأخ العزيز والخلوق في تعامله..وانموذجاً شاهداً على سمو اخلاقه...........
ياراااااااائع
http://merrikhabonline.net/up/viewimages/fb8d1699d8.jpg

 وأنت
http://merrikhabonline.net/up/viewimages/28913750d9.jpg
 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووور للجميع
صراااااااااحة صور قمة في الروعة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انت متأكد انو دا عجبكو :a28:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انت متأكد انو دا عجبكو :a28:



 :secret:
انا زاتو شاكي
:3'mza:
...

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انت متأكد انو دا عجبكو :a28:



وعليكم السلم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
لا لا يا  خالد دا ميسى (جبل اولياء):016:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

وعليكم السلم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
لا لا يا  خالد دا ميسى (جبل اولياء):016:




ههههههههههههههههههه
:m9::waba3din:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انت يا ميدو صورك دي ما انتهت لسه ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*بقية الصور

عجبكو وميدو



جواندى


من اليمين إلى الشمال: إمام - ود كوستى - عبد السلام - مناوى


إمام والإندياح


جواندى ونظرة جلفوطيه


عجبكو (يبدو واحد من الشباب جرّ خمسين)


مناوى + ميدو + أوهاج


عبد السلام حميده


أبو نزار (رياض)


مناوى + ميدو + عمر (فى السنبوك)


جواندى وابتسامه صافيه صفاء الصفوة


ود كوستى


إمام وعبد السلام


عمر وإمام


مصعب الجاك


عمر + ميدو + إمام + مناوى



عمر + إمام + مناوى + أوهاج


فى عرض البحر


نيران أقصد عدسات صديقه


ميدو (I feel I can fly)

*

----------


## Omer Omerabi

*أباتي مالك عامل كدة في الصورة ولا كنت نايم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Omer Omerabi

*عجبكو شكلو لسة نايم من تعب الرحلة :)
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

* 
امام ومناوى اوهاج قال ليكم مافى داعى للحركات دى 




هوووووووووى يا ناس الادارة (اوهاج ) هو القال لى انشر (السمك) دا ما تحظرونى احظروا (اوهاج):044::044::044:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ملامح عامة من شاطئ الامان اقصد الخزان 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*[/IMG]بالله اكشى كومااااااااااار كان معانا فى الرحلة يا مناوى ؟؟؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الصفوه الخلوق عجبكو
اسم على مسمى










بالجد اول مرة اشوف صورة عجبكو
صفوة بحق وحقيقة والابداع والروعة باينه من عيونه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

المرة الجاية ان شاء الله معاكم...

الجبل تكلة مننا



وانا كمان بالجد كان تجمع صفوي رائع كنا نتمنى ان نكون فيه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

امام ومناوى اوهاج قال ليكم مافى داعى للحركات دى 




هوووووووووى يا ناس الادارة (اوهاج ) هو القال لى انشر (السمك) دا ما تحظرونى احظروا (اوهاج):044::044::044:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

ملامح عامة من شاطئ الامان اقصد الخزان 









انت بلاي صورت بنات حلتنا متين يا شقي الحال ههههههههههههههه

تخريمة 

يا جواندي كده عرفت ما ساقونا معاهم البحر ليه ههههههههههه قال خلوك انت و عبد السلام تصلو و بقوا مارقين 

تكويعة 

دي فيها حظر يا ميدو  ههههههه:zxcv3:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					





دي طعميه الكاردينال ولا واحده تانيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*انتم رائعون
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

انتم رائعون




انت الروعة زاتها
*

----------


## مناوي

*والله يا الشمشار عجبكو فطرني بي طعمبة الكاردينال التقول نشرت لي بيان بتاع مجاعه هههههههاااو 

السمك الرخيص ده بخلو لي بيهو هو وامام اباتي ؟؟؟؟ 


بس كتر خير اخونا اوهاج !!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انت الروعة زاتها




يا ود نكت البوست ده من وين
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دا جبتو من تحت
تهي تهي تهي
دايرين نطلع الطعامي والكاردينات
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انت بلاي صورت بنات حلتنا متين يا شقي الحال ههههههههههههههه

تخريمة 

يا جواندي كده عرفت ما ساقونا معاهم البحر ليه ههههههههههه قال خلوك انت و عبد السلام تصلو و بقوا مارقين 

تكويعة 

دي فيها حظر يا ميدو ههههههه:zxcv3:




 :waba3din:

يا عجبكــــــــــــو ما قلنا ليكم احظروا اوهاج انا ذنبى شنو ؟؟:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## الرايقة

*ميدو متااااعب
عرفنا اللسان الطويل كمان فيها سرقة لا لا لا انت لازم  تحاكم يا عجبكو انت وين 
*

----------

